# BHM Models...



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to dibble and spatter in modeling in abstract, and "live action scene" photos. I was wondering if anyone else does.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

of if you did


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I never did, though several people wanted me to, does that count?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL, kinda, why don't/ didn't you?


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I was way too self concious...though if I had posted my picture on here sooner maybe I would have with the wonderful reception I've recieved!


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm all for getting you guys all together for a fashion show and amatuer modeling shoot


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol but we're all spread out! Where would we meet?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

we can do a like a dance thing like the miss america people do HAHAHAHAHAHA ahh god we'd look like dancing lava lamps


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I am NOT shaving for any swim suit competition!


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Lol but we're all spread out! Where would we meet?



We've been trying to get a Vegas Trip off the ground for next summer. Dig back into some threads to find out more 

I know Jeannie and I would be happy to have you all posing for us and our cameras.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm sure you would, but you're just going to have to wait for your medieval pics of me


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

We could a scene out of baywatch

Some people stand in the darkness afraid to step into the light 
Some people need to help somebody and to surrender inside
Don't you worry it's gonna be alright
Cause I'm always there I won't let you out of my sight 
I'll be there 
I'll be ready ever you fear so don't you fear 
I'll be ready forever and always 
I'm always here cause I'm always there I won't let you out of my sight
I'll be ready ever you fear 
I'll be ready forever and always I'm always here


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

We'd certainly have the jiggle factor lol!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 19, 2005)

just no in the breast area, more in the belly


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh I dunno, I'm sure a few of the guys on here have a pretty good man breast jiggle...lol. But you're right, way more in the belly area.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 20, 2005)

missaf said:


> We've been trying to get a Vegas Trip off the ground for next summer. Dig back into some threads to find out more
> 
> I know Jeannie and I would be happy to have you all posing for us and our cameras.




I'm going to vegas in july for a star trek convention!


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there much demand for BHM models? The only time I see any larger men modelling it is always in Big & Tall shop catalogues. Would FFA like to see more BHM models? and what kind of modelling would you like to see?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Big-Phil said:


> and what kind of modelling would you like to see?



Ok someone has to say it... bare assed on a bearskin rug?

Seriously, there is really a shortage of naked BHM on the net, unless you count the gay bears.


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I haven't gone looking for naked BHM sites, so I will have to take your word for that. So do you think there is a market for that kind of thing and would FFA pay for it?


----------



## missaf (Dec 20, 2005)

Big-Phil said:


> Well I haven't gone looking for naked BHM sites, so I will have to take your word for that. So do you think there is a market for that kind of thing and would FFA pay for it?



I don't know about anyone else, but I'd love to see something like what the BBWs have for the pay site section with photos of our favorite BHMs from the boards.


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 20, 2005)

missaf said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'd love to see something like what the BBWs have for the pay site section with photos of our favorite BHMs from the boards.



Very interesting, anyway here is photo of me (until someone sets up a hard/soft core BHM site!)..... Sorry no sheepskin rug!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 20, 2005)

missaf said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'd love to see something like what the BBWs have for the pay site section with photos of our favorite BHMs from the boards.




Id be game for the pay section  Not much for posting them in public...paranoid about jerks who would find them and do unpleasant photo shops. But in a separate section. Sure I would gladly post some risque pics...
is terrible exhibitionist


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 20, 2005)

Most of the Big & Tall catalogs and such that I've seen STILL use thin models, which I personally don't understand, why would I want to know what a guy that wears a size 32 pair of pants looks like? I want to see how a fat guy looks so I know if it would look good on me. Stupid thin dominated world. I say we kill all the thinnies with a wave of blubber LOL (or at least knock them out with the wave or something....)


----------



## missaf (Dec 20, 2005)

Big-Phil said:


> Very interesting, anyway here is photo of me (until someone sets up a hard/soft core BHM site!)..... Sorry no sheepskin rug!



That's what I'm talkin about! That photo is gorgeous, it shows taste, is composed well, and provokes thought. Photos don't have to be risque, remember I like man in a vest and suit that I have to undress with my eyes


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 20, 2005)

here you go


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 21, 2005)

what? did the pageant start already??


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 21, 2005)

The General does not stay behind!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 21, 2005)

Hot Damn  Very attractive gentlemen! What a way to start the day.

Thanks!


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 27, 2005)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> here you go



Wow! Your gravity works differently to mine!

But you're a good-looking lad!

And Phil, that sofa looks rather small and squashed! It looks like you have a nice garden, too. I'd like to see more chaps following Bigwideland's example and doing gardening/ countryside photographs!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 28, 2005)

missaf said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'd love to see something like what the BBWs have for the pay site section with photos of our favorite BHMs from the boards.



I would not mind a few dollars for my pics as feeding a belly is not cheap.:eat2: 


BWL


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 28, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> Wow! Your gravity works differently to mine!
> 
> But you're a good-looking lad!
> 
> ...




Well SnapDragon,

I do have a range of photos, including some out on Dartmoor  just didn't think people would be interested in them... Who knows with a little encouragement I might even post them or failing that email them to people!

Phil


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 28, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> I am NOT shaving for any swim suit competition!



LOL. That's fair enough.

Phil, there is a demand for BHM models. Us FFA's have very few places to go to see handsome men, dressed or undressed. BTW your curly hair in that pic is cute.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Big-Phil said:


> Well SnapDragon,
> 
> I do have a range of photos, including some out on Dartmoor  just didn't think people would be interested in them... Who knows with a little encouragement I might even post them or failing that email them to people!
> 
> Phil



Ooh, Dartmoor! With or without various items of clothing? With chunky moor ponies?

I have a sheepskin. Perhaps I could send a picture of it electronically and you could superimpose your own picture. 

-SnapDragon (also likes curly hair).


----------



## bigcheese211 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm ready to get bareassed for the ladies.. bring it on. lol


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll bring all the BHM you need! lol


----------



## Goreki (Dec 29, 2005)

Jackoblangada said:


> Id be game for the pay section  Not much for posting them in public...paranoid about jerks who would find them and do unpleasant photo shops. But in a separate section. Sure I would gladly post some risque pics...
> is terrible exhibitionist


I'd pay to see that, but then, you sound yummy


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 29, 2005)

I could be pursuaded to send pics to a specific person.. but not sure about posting anywhere.... I'm a superfreak, but a little shy about it!


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 30, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> Ooh, Dartmoor! With or without various items of clothing? With chunky moor ponies?
> 
> I have a sheepskin. Perhaps I could send a picture of it electronically and you could superimpose your own picture.
> 
> -SnapDragon (also likes curly hair).



SnapDragon,

Well I better start growing my hair again, since you aren't the first person to say they like my hair longer and more curly!

Not sure, how the sheepskin would look with me on it...... I think that is something that needs to be done for real 

Phil

p.s. here is another photo for you - Phil in "deep thought" action, I think this was taken during a PhD writing day - DAMM that Writers Block!


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Replaced the photo above, tea making was just too steaming for some people.... So now I am thinking ;o)


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey we can not always look good, 

View attachment image0002.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

id post a modeling pic but im sadly not in the BHM range yet 
*sad chippy*


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 31, 2005)

So what, post a pic anyway, then we can see the progress. 

BWL


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 31, 2005)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> id post a modeling pic but im sadly not in the BHM range yet
> *sad chippy*




Need a feeder? Fattening rodents just happens to be one of my many hidden talents! (not to mention a big turn-on for me)

_*tosses chippy a pecan pie* _ 

Dig in chip!! :eat2:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

aieee no nuts tho!


this chippy is straight (;


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 31, 2005)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> aieee no nuts tho!
> 
> 
> this chippy is straight (;



BAHAHAHA!! Got it!


----------



## Alvinolagnia (Jan 1, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Is there much demand for BHM models? The only time I see any larger men modelling it is always in Big & Tall shop catalogues. Would FFA like to see more BHM models? and what kind of modelling would you like to see?



I would love to see some more BHM models! I love when guys post pics on this site. Although I must say, I wish some of the guys would post pics of their faces along with their bodies...

There is one site that I LOVE! It's called "Larger Than Life" (I think)

It's found on a site called "Girls Who Love Fat Guys"

(you can find it if you search "ffa bhm" on Google - I think it's the first hit that comes up)

It's the best site for eye candy!

[obviously this info is more for FFAs... sorry ]


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

ok so you want a chippy face or chippy bod lol


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 2, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> SnapDragon,
> 
> p.s. here is another photo for you - Phil in "deep thought" action, I think this was taken during a PhD writing day - DAMM that Writers Block!



I really like these kinds of pictures that show someone doing something. Even though you're wearing clothes, I find this picture more alluring and aesthetic that an anonymous one of someone's belly in a blurry kitchen. Although I can understand why people might not want to post pictures they could be identified from.

Curly hair is unusual (I mean in an interesting way) -- make the most of it! And I think 'hair you can run your hands through' as my mother would say is sexier than short hair.

And WHAT was the tea picture?!

-SnapDragon (likes Kenyan tea)


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Jan 2, 2006)

GunnDancer said:


> I'm sure you would, but you're just going to have to wait for your medieval pics of me



im quite anxious to see these medieval pics of you... you threw that ball right up my alley! how soon can we expect these hot pics of you???


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 16, 2008)

*What happened to this thread? Are you all still looking for BHM models? Forget the modeling, I would think getting together with a BBW or SSBBW for a movie would be a great thing. Any ideas?*


----------



## BigFunAce (Jul 17, 2008)

I've Never Done any modeling, but i've posed for pics before...lol.... the only remotely close thing i've ever done to modeling is Acting... but i guess that pretty much has nothing to do with modeling...


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 17, 2008)

All model wannabes turn your attention to Oogle Girth!

http://www.ooglegirth.com

Debuting July 30th, 2008!


----------

